# The Way It Is



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Funny. It is usually the opposite in our vehicle.


----------



## slingshot (Aug 14, 2008)

WOW____SEEMS LIKE I HAVE BEEN DOWN THAT ROAD BEFORE


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Dooh!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Haaaa ....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BlueWedge said:


> Funny. It is usually the opposite in our vehicle.


try being married to cop. When I am driving you'd think I never drove before-sheesh!


----------



## Colorado Campers (Apr 20, 2004)

How True


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Bob


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

I will remember that one, the next time I get pulled, maybe I'll get off, for a good laugh. Of course I would get time in the dog house for the comment though. Still, better than a ticket java script:add_smilie("







","smid_7")


----------

